# Big paver patio project



## Spencer7508

Hello, I'm new here and wanted to share my project and the progress as it goes.

I currently have a wood deck that it much too small. About 8' x 10'. It's big enough for a grill and smoker. No seating really. I though about building a new bigger deck but decided a paver patio would go better with the current landscaping I have

I'm doing a sienna paver patio with a bench, fire pit, water feature and pillars. I will also have a spot for my pellet grill, smoker and patio furniture. I will have a retaining wall around the patio with steps going out in to the yard. I will extend the patio with a 4' walk way to the side gate of the house.

I have 2 sun rooms that extend the full length of the house. One is more of a sitting/gym/ tv room and the other one is more of a hot tub room with walk out double doors.

I started by removing the sprinkler box and relocating it out in the yard. The old location was right as you step out of the double doors. I've had problems with sprinkler lines freezing in the winter so I decided to relocate the box and got all of the lines relocated so they don't go under the patio. The last thing I want to do is dig up a finished patio to fix a leaking line.

I'm currently working on digging the trench of the retaining wall. I have laid some blocks down on the side of the house. There was a poor excuse for a retaining wall attempt by the last owners. They just set the blocks on the ground. As you can imagine these moved all over the place and looked horrid. I'm reusing the block they had as my row I'm burying.

I ordered all the materials on Monday and they should be here next week. About 10 pallets worth. I will also need to bring in 10 yards of crushed concrete and about 2 yards of sand.

These are the prints and pictures. The 3d model is an old revision but the 2d print is a final drawing.

Thanks for the add guys


----------



## nikmasteed

Looks like it will be a nice improvement and enjoyable space, keep sharing! Good luck with the project


----------



## bernstem

That will be very nice.


----------



## Spencer7508

Got a few retaining wall blacks done today. I always dread doing this part


----------



## Spencer7508

Deck is gone. About done with retaining wall FirstRow. going to pick up some three-quarter inch Rock for the backside of the retaining wall and we'll run drains. Will start leveling after that


----------



## nnnnnate

That looks like a real nice project and I'm glad you're trying to do things the right way.

Keep the updates coming!


----------



## bernstem

Looks like you may need some fill to get that level. You want to make sure it is well compacted under the fire pit and outdoor kitchen/bar so they don't settle.


----------



## Spencer7508

I'm hoping I won't have to bring in extra dirt. I need to pull some dirt from up top so I might actually end up with extra. I'm attaching a picture of how much lower the current dirt is below the top of what the pavers will be. I need the top surface of the dirt to be 9 3/4 below where the top of pavers will be. 6 inches of crushed concrete, 1 inch of sand and 2-3/4 for the paver

I planned on renting a 4000 pound plate compactor to do the dirt and crushed concrete. I'll rent a smaller one to do the paver locking sand when finished

I won't need it for a while but Im picking up the duraweb geotextile tomorrow. They've been out for a while.

I'm about 15 feet away from being done with the first layer of retaining wall. This will work out about perfect for picking up rock on Saturday. Also works out perfect having the 300 PC's of retaining wall block showing up on Saturday as well.

Should be leveling dirt by Monday but before that I need to bury drains for gutters. It's a slow process only having a couple hours in the evenings, Saturdays and Sundays since I work 8-5 m-f


----------



## Ware

Neat project. Did you consider any cushioned deep seating options instead of the bench? It will look nice, but I would be concerned about comfort. I have some OW Lee swivel rockers that I can fall asleep in if I'm not careful. :lol:


----------



## Spencer7508

I was so back and forth. I do plan on buying swivel chairs with a table. The bench is for more of a sports watching parties and family get-togethers. If it's just a few of us there is plenty of room to sit in the swivel chairs


----------



## Ware

Makes sense. Anxious to see the finished product!


----------



## Spencer7508

It was a very productive weekend. I got about half of the order delivered on Saturday.

Got most of the retaining wall up. Just need to do a little at the end but I need to leave that open for bringing rock in

I started on the stairs and got most of them done. Just need one more brick on the top step and 2 on the bottom corners. Ran out of daylight

Working on leveling dirt this week after I bring another ton of crushed limestone for backing the retaining wall a little higher


----------



## Spencer7508

Done with retaining wall rock. Ended up using alot more than I thought. Around 3 yards worth

Started tilling dirt tonight. Need to go rent a plate compactor. Debating on what size I should rent. Will get that packed down then on to hauling crushed concrete. I have 10 yards of crushed concrete coming on friday


----------



## Uptain-Matt

Looks cool. Looking forward to seeing end result.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle

Impressive project. @Spencer7508 are you an architect by trade?


----------



## Spencer7508

No, I work in a engineering department at a metal custom fab company. I went to school for drafting and toolmaking. I've had about 10 years experience with AutoCAD and solid works. I enjoy drawning stuff like this and with slow down with covid it all started with just making a drawing to see what it would look like but I liked it so much I thought I'd give it a shot


----------



## Spencer7508

Another long weekend. Rented a compactor Friday and ended up putting 16 hours on it in 2 days. Got all the dirt compacted and tested it to make sure it was good enough.

Had 10 yards of crushed concrete delivered saturday and moved 9.5 of it by shovels and wheelbarrow. Installed drains along the way.

Next step is filling in low spots and doing a final leveling. Special order of block is delayed due to covid. Might be at a stand still for a couple days


----------



## Spencer7508

Decided to put cement pads in user the heavy things while I don't have the crushed concrete up to the final leveling. Bench seating, pillars, fire pit and water feature. I was having second thoughts about all those things settling over time. Started putting forms in tonight. Will pour concrete saturday


----------



## M32075

Looks great. Good idea putting in the cement long term it will hold up


----------



## Spencer7508

Got concrete in on Saturday. Figured up I'd need .85 yards of concrete so I ordered 1 yard. I was short .15 yards. Think they shorted me. Will need to get more but atleast got the bench pillars and water feature poured

Got all the caps pit of the wall tonight. Won't glue them down till the end

The rest of my order is coming Thursday and will start building the bench, pillars and water feature


----------



## sonicboom141

This looks great!


----------



## PGunn

Very impressive. Nice work!


----------



## Spencer7508

A big weekend of assembling....

I had 10 pallets of brick delivered on Thursday morning

Got the bench fully assembled except for gluing the seats down. The wall looks much taller than it should because I don't have the dirt and rock added in between the backside on the bench and the retaining wall

I've ordered undermount lights for the interior of the patio and ground lights for the outside walls. I'm waiting to finish the pillars till the lights come in. I do have the transformer and wire already





Got a few layers in to the water feature yesterday. Have to wait till tomorrow to test the liner so it gives the glue a chance to dry



I can still work on the left and right side pillars while I wait for the glue to dry


----------



## Spencer7508

Bench, fire pit and water feature about 95% done. Just have a few finishing touches







Got lights in fairly easy. Only took a few hours. Fairly pleased with them. Wasn't sure I was going to like the 3000k but I think it fits a patio well





Waiting on fire pit parts to come Monday. Ended up going with a 30" square burner. I was going to just got with a wood burner bit I didn't want the smoke and cleanup from the ash. I also liked the clean look of fire glass

Pavers finally started going down today


----------



## TherapyRequired

This is so cool. I love the detail.

A lot of work and time in this!!


----------



## MiataRacer

Awesome project! I'm sitting here mentally racking up the thousands it would cost me to have someone do this, because I'm too chicken!!


----------



## Spencer7508

I'm all in at this point around $6000. Don't see that number going up too much as I think I have everything I need to finish it. I'm not sure what someone would charge. I didn't get a bid on it first. I knew I already couldn't afford someone doing it for me

Here's some upgraded pictures of 14 hrs of work today


----------



## Ware

:thumbsup:


----------



## Spencer7508

Well lights are in. Brighter than I thought. I do like the lighting of the trees above




Burner came in the mail today. It's 30" x 30 on the outside. Outside of the fire pit is 52" x 52". I have one more layer of blocks to put around the outside to create a 3 and 1/2 in deep space for lava rock and fire glass on top. Going with reflective black fire glass


----------



## Spencer7508

Getting close. Have a few things to finish off


----------



## rotolow

This is looking amazing. You should be damn proud if this!


----------



## steve392

Love all the work you've put in. Looks amazing. I personally don't like the yellow of the 3000k accent lighting. Would of matched it with the vertical lights on the outside area.

As for having someone do it. Here in NJ that would easily cost $20,000 to have built by a company.


----------



## Spencer7508

I was kind of on the fence about the 3000k too. the well lights on the outside or actually the third set that I've tried. These are the closest I've found to the inside ones. I would have reordered the inside ones but I got a hell of a deal on them. Each one was around $49 but picked them up for $19 each

The picture is some what misleading too. The outside lights are more yellow than they look


----------



## bernstem

Looks great. I think the 3k for areas to relax in are perfect. White can be harsh feeling.


----------



## Spencer7508

Down to the fine details... 
Rented the plate compactor this weekend's and got the polymeric sand put down. Only broke a few pavers



Got the patio sealer down yesterday. Used more than I thought. Used about 3 gallons. Went with a low gloss. I was on the fence about doing any at all because I didn't want it looking too wet. I didn't like the wet look on the bench, fire pit, pillars or water feature so I was hoping the floor would look ok sealed and the rest not. I was worried it was looking too wet as I was putting it down but it turned out perfect


Got 70lbs of black reflective fire glass ordered today. Found 70 lbs for just over $100 on Amazon warehouse. Closest thing I could find to that price was ebay at 50 lbs for $125

Need to put some rubber mulch and plants down. Still trying to decide on what plants to go with. Ive installed an additional station to my sprinklers to run a drip line to water all the plants at once. Need to plant grass as well to the traffic areas

When I ran the line under the patio from the gutter it wasn't draining fast enough. I had to install an additional downspout on the south side to help keep up. I also plan to add gutter gaurds to keep tree helicopters out


----------



## TSGarp007

Did you run a gas line to the fire pit, or is there a tank in there somewhere?


----------



## jabopy

You are doing a great job, it's going to be a fantastic chilling area. Problem now is what project to find to do next.&#128512;


----------



## Spencer7508

The fire pit was kind of a decide as we went kind of thing. The kit was originally purchased as wood burning. Right before pouring the slab I decided I wanted the convince of gas. I ran 2.5" PVC over to my pillar from under the fire pit slab. I put a 30# tank inside the pillar for now and made it easy to change out. I just take the cap off the pillar and get it refilled. I'll later run a natural gas line through the same pvc tube. I ran it through the Pvc in case I ever needed to change the line out


----------



## Spencer7508

Finally got around to getting rubber mulch in. I ran drip line under first. Got some grass in by the steps. Waiting on perennials to go on sale to do the rest


----------



## McDiddles

Hellava project man! Nice work, looks awesome! Does your back still function normally after all that? lol


----------



## dfw_pilot

Truly stunning. Excellent work; it looks amazing and peaceful.


----------



## Spencer7508

FINAL PICTURES. Plants are the last thing in a few months later and about $8000 it's finally done


----------



## Oyster Shark

Excellent final product. Very professionally done. I am struggling with some drainage issues. Did you find it necessary to incorporate any storm water run off system?


----------



## bretts

That looks amazing. Awesome job!


----------



## Spencer7508

Oyster Shark said:


> Excellent final product. Very professionally done. I am struggling with some drainage issues. Did you find it necessary to incorporate any storm water run off system?


I did have to add another down spout to help keep up with the roof runoff. When I ran the middle downspout underground it reduced the amount of water it could drain. I did install 2 floor drains just in case we get a downpour. I ran it underneath the pavers and out the retaining wall


----------



## Spencer7508

What a difference a few months will make


----------



## TSGarp007

Hey, you should have heated the pavers! LOL


----------



## burntfire

As someone who has dabbled in masonry all I can say is that looks like a HUGE PITA. With that being said, what an incredible job bravo! That's easily a 25k patio.


----------



## 440mag

Hey Spencer! Wow! What a project and what dividend (not to mention an incredible boost in the value of your home!)

For any who may follow:

One thing I'll throw out there that I just (as in within the last couple weeks) learned the hard way is to beware of efflorescence in any stone you have delivered. You know, that white stuff that are the salts and minerals within concrete or stone and pushed to the surface when allowed to get saturated when stacked tightly atop one another.

This MAY NOT EVEN BE A CONSIDERATION with or in the block-type stones you'll be using; however; I recently took delivery of 4 pallets of 12" x 12" pavers to lay simple footpaths where several family members of guests have slipped on wet or sloped areas in my backyard.

Anyhoo, when they were delivered I couldn't help but notice 3 of the 4 pallets looks like "fresh" wood whereas the 4th was grey and obviously had been exposed to the elements for a year or more. Didn't think much about it and the delivery guy splits and I get to hand carrying 4 pavers (just under 100lbs) at a time when I get to the gray, weather worn pallet ....

Man, they look like total KRAP! Now, I guess I could go back to Home Depot and see what they are willing to do but, fortunately, I can use all those 168 pavers along a side of the house where no one will ever really see them but

LESSON LEARNED: WHENEVER ORDERING PALLETS OF CONCRETE PAVERS FOR DELIVERY EITHER GO TO THE STOCK YARD WHERE THEY'LL BE BEING LOADED OR, FIND A WAY TO "MARK" THE PALLETS THAT DONT LOOK LIKE THEYVE BEEN EXPOSED TO THE ELEMENTS FOR YEARS SO WHOMEVER IS GOING TO OVERSEE THE LOADING (Yard Supervisor or such) DOESN'T SEND YOU A BUNCH OF STONES RUINED BY EFFLORESCENCE.

It's a lesson I'll not soon forget ...


----------



## Dieseldan9

This is beautiful WOW

Planning a patio myself!


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX

Amazing work. Did you intend on having the patio table out there all along? I would have opted for a nice built in BBQ in place of the water feature but thats just my preference! Great craftsmanship and the sealer on the floor really made it look finished. As @ware mentioned, i'd be looking for some cushions for those benches as well.


----------



## JayGo

This is inspiring! Very well done. &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## iskanderpizza

It does look amazing. Do you plan to install a roof above it or not?
I would also like to make such space near my house, but rains are common in the area I live in, and I have to think about the roof. It will probably ask a local carport company https://carportaustralia.com.au/patio-roof/ to look at it because they have significant experience installing roofs over carports and patios. 
I am not sure what I want to have under the roof, but I want it to be covered. An insulated roof would probably be enough in most cases. I need some more time to think about it.


----------



## Christopher Souto

As someone who does this professionally, I have to say it came out fantastic, especially the fountain. If anybody wants this type of service or similar in Massachusetts or southern New Hampshire let me know I provide free estimates. SoutoMasonryLLC


----------

